# First Archery Deer



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Saturday we were going to my inlaws to watch the BYU game. They own some farm land and usually have deer kicking around. I had planned on taking my bow in hopes of finding a buck to shot with my kids. During halftime we went out and ran into this guy and 2 other smaller bucks coming out of some trees and heading into a hay field. After sneaking 100 yards down a cement irrigation ditch and threating my kids to keep quiet he finally fed into us @ 25 yards. The set up was perfect, the smell and noise of the cows along with the weeds along the ditch kept us hidden the whole time. After the shot we gave him 30 min and went after him in the dark. There was only a little blood on the ground where I last saw him jump the fence. My wife found my arrow and the hunt was on. The only problem was we thought he went West back towards the trees he came out of. After a hour and no more signs I was worried. We went back to the arrow and started back to the East. 80 yards later we found him piled up next to a slew ditch. He is 22" wide and 17" tall. The only down side was that his velvet was already bugered up a bit. Either was I am stoked! This is my first archery deer and the first time my kids have been with me. [attachment=4:6mf2bvgn]Copy of Bow Hunt - '09 001.jpg[/attachment:6mf2bvgn][attachment=3:6mf2bvgn]Bow Hunt - '09 009.jpg[/attachment:6mf2bvgn][attachment=2:6mf2bvgn]Bow Hunt - '09 004.jpg[/attachment:6mf2bvgn][attachment=1:6mf2bvgn]Bow Hunt - '09 016.jpg[/attachment:6mf2bvgn][attachment=0:6mf2bvgn]Bow Hunt - '09 003.jpg[/attachment:6mf2bvgn]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Great game that you were watching....................Oh and great deer as well.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome deer....thanks for sharing!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. nice deer


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice deer, congrats!!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

And you shared it with the kids...... Priceless.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great story and congrats on a dandy buck.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

It was priceless to have my two older kids with me. The last time I had taken them out my 7 yr old son had been complaining about never getting a deer when they were with me. He was right in the middle of everything from the cleaning to the skinning. My 9 yr old daughter just wanted to touch the deer and then she bailed when the cutting started. They have been talking about it ever since!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Beauty of a buck. Too bad those dang BYU players got lucky and won...


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool experience. Not one you will ever forget.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats awesome!! bet you wont forget that one, neither will the kids!!


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a sweet buck! 22 inches wide? What part of the rack are you measuring? I would thing he's more like 25-26


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck! That is a great experience to share with your kids! Congrats!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> That's a sweet buck! 22 inches wide? What part of the rack are you measuring? I would thing he's more like 25-26


Yup. 22" is all I could get out of him. I measured outside to outside @ the widest point. Now if I get my fishing tape measure out I might be able to add a couple inches.


----------

